# A Few Rare Doxas



## GraniteQuarry (Sep 17, 2007)

Newbie poster here - some rare and nice Doxas i'm lucky to have.

1) Doxa Army - only 3 or 4 currently known










2) 300T Sharkhunter - NOS










3) 200 T-Graph Searambler - NOS










4) 300 Professional - not 300T, with "Black Lung" US Divers logo, only 3 or 4 known of this type










5) 300T Conquistador - rare HRV one, again 3 or 4 known, in process of restoration right now...










As i said in my intro i like Doxas!!

Cheers,

David.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice to see you on here David, great Doxas the Sea Rambler chronograph looks a beauty


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Sep 17, 2007)

BTW i hope nobody thinks i'm a pretentious pr*ck for posting that as a newbie post!

I did an intro in the welcome section first and was asked to post some pics by an interested member, had them on file from my Doxa forum posts so easy to do!

Cheers,

David.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Doxas are definitely growing on me. I really like that Sharkhunter


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice David, they certainly have a presence.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Lovely watches david. I've got a Caribbean and currently saving up for something orange. 

here's mine:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting them David, it must have taken a great deal of effort to source a collection like that. That Searambler is particularly attractive, and I hope you'll be posting pictures of the Conquistador when its finished


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

outstanding! Saving my pennies for one at the moment. Thanks for posting,,,,they really are quality


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome David, think I've just fallen in love with the Army







wish they would release that model again


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice collection you have there, looks great.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome David ,fab collection


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi David, great to see you here too







Thanks for showing us these wonderful and rare Doxas







Please let us know how you get on with the restorers available here in Europe. I have a few vintage divers, including Doxas in need of Jack Alexyon standard restoration.

cheers

Dave


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Sep 17, 2007)

Cheers for the appreciation guys - quite a bit of time spend rounding all those babies up!!

BTW i just discovered today that the Doxa Army should have a black coating on the case - think more a plasticky coating rather than PVD as we're talking early 1970s here? - i wondered why mine looked bead-blasted...

I'm right in the middle of the nightmare of finding restroration guys, finally after 2 weeks emailing all corners of the globe i seem to have some progress, i'll post my findings once all is confirmed.

Cheers,

David.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i realy realy like the first one i wouldnt restore or change a thing on it

its perfec in my eyes


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

If you want it PVD'd I can help.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great collection.

You realise you run the risk of starting another 'debate' on the merits of restoration


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

right who wants Roy to do a homage of that Army???


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> right who wants Roy to do a homage of that Army???


can i have number 7 please


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi david

Good to see you over here. You'll know me from the Doxa forum as I'm the one always winding Jason up about my Whiteshark























Great watches in your pics









Alasdair


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Sep 17, 2007)

Alas said:


> Hi david
> 
> Good to see you over here. You'll know me from the Doxa forum as I'm the one always winding Jason up about my Whiteshark
> 
> ...


Hey Alasdair - quite a few familiar names here, i'm on every other forum but somehow missed this one!

And yeah Jason - he's my nemesis LOL - we seem to be chasing the same vintage stuff at the moment. Couple months ago i didn't have one vintage Doxa, now i'm really into it, guess the hunt and a resto is a bit of a challenge (apologies if i'm restarting a resto/original debate!!)

As for the Army, it will be staying silver as i can't stand PVD!! I had decided to leave it exactly as-is but now i've found out the case has already been bead-blasted and is thus non-original i'm considering getting it redialled as it's kinda messy. I know from another owner that his one has shed like 90% of the black coating so i guess this is why this one was blasted to clean it up. Think i'll get the Conquistador done and will see after that.

Cheers,

David.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> right who wants Roy to do a homage of that Army???


It will have to wait, the EarlyBird is first


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > right who wants Roy to do a homage of that Army???
> ...


Is Roy planning an Early Bird homage then? There was talk that O&W were going to do a reissue but I believe that the project hit the buffers, if it ever got off the ground. Maybe the problem is the availability of the ETA 2893-2 needed for such a project?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Cracking collection!

And vintage DOXA restoration is not for the faint of heart - my hat's off to you!


----------

